# Maven und Proxy



## BenLie (23. Aug 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe Eclipse EE installiert und wollte nun mit Maven ein Projekt erstellen.
Da sich der Rechner in ein Netzwerk mit Proxy befindet, habe ich den Proxy entsprechend in ~/.m2/settings.xml eingetragen.


```
<proxies>
<proxy>
<id>myproxy</id>
<active>true</active>
<protocol>http</protocol>
<host>proxy.meinunternehmen.de</host>
<port>80</port>
<nonProxyHosts>*.meinunternehmen.de|localhost|127.0.0.1</nonProxyHosts>
</proxy>
</proxies>
```

"meinunternehmen" habe ich natürlich korrekt ersetzt. 

Bei Erstellen eines neuen Projekts auf den Archetype jersey-webapp 


bekomme ich dennoch folgenden Fehler:


Auf meinen privaten Rechner habe ich Eclipse mit den selben Einstellungen nur ohne Proxy installiert. Da funktioniert es. Daher denke ich, dass maven Probleme mit den Proxy-Einstellungen hat. Aber: Was habe ich falsch gemacht?



Viele Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## kama (23. Aug 2014)

Hi,

basierend auf der Fehlermeldung (connection refused) sieht das mehr so aus, als ob die Einstellungen für den Proxy nicht korrekt sind...Ist der port 80 richtig ?
weiterhin die Frage. Hast Du mal mvn archetype:generate auf der Console probiert, ob das hinter dem Proxy funktioniert? 
Welche Maven Version, Eclipse Version, M2E Version verwendest Du ?

Gruß
Karl-Heinz


----------



## BenLie (25. Aug 2014)

Ich nutze die selben Einstellungen im IE und Firefox. Die sollten also richtig sein.

Eclipse Kepler Service Release 2  (Build id: 20140224-0627)
Maven 3.2.3
M2E 1.4.0 (20130601-0317)

In der Konsole gab es keine Probleme 
[INFO] BUILD SUCCESS
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] Total time: 2.940 s
[INFO] Finished at: 2014-08-25T10:09:42+02:00
[INFO] Final Memory: 14M/113M
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## BenLie (10. Sep 2014)

Hat noch jemand eine Idee, warum in Eclipse der Proxy nicht genutzt wird??


----------

